# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Actualización de las reservas hidraúlicas 2013/2015

## sergi1907

Abro este nuevo hilo para seguir de manera más fácil la evolución del estado semanal de los embalses.

*La reserva hidráulica española se encuentra al 66,1% de su capacidad total*

15/10/2013
Disminuye en -236 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.581 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -236 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -50 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 62,6%                     

Miño-Sil al 55,8%,

Galicia Costa al 57,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 71,4%

Duero al 62,6%

Tajo al 55,0%

Guadiana al 76,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,5%

Guadalquivir al 79,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,2%

Segura al 64,8%

Júcar al 48,0%

Ebro al 67,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 83,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Barcelona con 25,1 mm  (25,1 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-302244-16

----------


## sergi1907

22/10/2013
Disminuye en -268 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 65,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.313 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -268 hm3 (el -0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -80 hm³ en Duero y 3 hm³ en Galicia Costa.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 62,7%                     

Miño-Sil al 55,2%,

Galicia Costa al 57,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 66,7%

Duero al 61,5%

Tajo al 54,6%

Guadiana al 76,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,1%

Guadalquivir al 79,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,0%

Segura al 63,4%

Júcar al 47,6%

Ebro al 67,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,7%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 126,0 mm  (126,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-303380-16

----------


## Nodoyuna

Me equivoqué de hilo antes...

Falta comentar entre los datos de la reserva española que Entrepeñas y Buendía están al 29% por culpa del trasvase. Mientras la cuenca a la que se trasvasa sin parar está al 66%.

----------


## sergi1907

29/10/2013
Aumenta en 469 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.782 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 469 hm3 (el 0,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -14 hm³ en Segura y 236 hm³ en Tajo.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 62,6%                     

Miño-Sil al 57,1%,

Galicia Costa al 68,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 66,7%

Duero al 62,3%

Tajo al 56,7%

Guadiana al 77,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,2%

Guadalquivir al 79,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,8%

Segura al 62,1%

Júcar al 47,3%

Ebro al 67,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,8%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 195,3 mm  (195,3 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-304920-16

----------


## Nodoyuna

Actualizo los datos.

Entrepeñas y Buendía al 29.3% gracias al trasvase.
Cuenca del Segura al 62,1% (a donde llega el trasvase)

----------


## perdiguera

Entrepeñas más Buendía almacenan 727 Hm3, Bolarque  almacena 27 Hm3.

Toda la cuenca del Segura almacena 709 Hm3 de los cuales 47,6 Hm3 son procedentes del trasvase.

Datos tomados de la página embalses.net

Por cierto el trasvase llega a más sitios que a la cuenca del Segura, aunque los 47,6 Hm3 están todos en la cuenca del Segura.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Esto ya resulta increible, *ahora se llevan el agua del Tajo para dejarla almacenada en sus embalses*, dejan sus pantanos por encima del 60% y los pantanos del Tajo de la que sacan el agua por debajo del 30%. Y ahí tienen el agua, *sin que les haga falta* pero ahí la tienen. Y luego se quejan de que lo llamemos expolio o robo. Qué barbaridad y le parecerá normal a la gente de Levante...

Este año 2013 se han trasvasado hasta esta fecha 341 Hm3, a falta de saber la cantidad que entró para saber que porcentaje se han llevado pero el año pasado, para hacernos una idea, entraron en Entrepeñas y Buendía 360,90 hectómetros cúbicos y se trasvasaron 386,19 hm3, es decir, se trasvasó el 107,00 % de lo que entró. Se llevaron a Murcia (fundamentalmente) el 107% del agua que entró en Buendia y Entrepeñas. Es decir sobra, es excedentaria, toda el agua que entra en Entrepeñas y Buendía más el 7%. Increible pero cierto

Por cierto, el trasvase llega fundamentalmente a la cuenca del Segura, para que nos hagamos una idea de los 228 Hm3 aprobados en Abril 1 Hm3 fue para la tubería manchega (ya que se habla tanto de ella).

Por cierto tambien, Bolarque no se cuenta entre el agua de cabecera porque el pantano tiene que estar lleno siempre (o prácticamente) para que funcione la tubería por la que se roba el agua, es decir no es una reserva utilzable.

Fuente: Magrama

----------


## perdiguera

Además de la cuenca del Segura el agua del trasvase llega a las cuencas del Vinalopó y del Almanzora, para regar y a las ciudades de Alicante, Elche, Aeropuerto de Alicante, Santa Pola etc. que no tienen que ver con la cuenca del Segura.

----------


## Nodoyuna

La clave es el porcentaje,  tambien puede ir parte para la cuenta alta del Guadiana, del máximo de 650 Hm3  anuales que ahora van a trasvasar siempre con la nueva Ley de Estudios de Impacto Ambiental (no es un chiste) 600 irían como máximo para el Segura y 50 para el Guadiana. 

Como digo y repito la gran parte del trasvase va para el Segura, algo que resulta bastante evidente según el nombre del desvío del río: Trasvase Tajo - Segura.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los embalse de Cabecera del Tajo, deben de ser los garantes de que los usos y la salud de más allá del tramo medio hasta Valdecañas, sean lo más óptimos posibles.

En realidad, no hace falta ser ningún premio nobel del agua ni ningún genio, para darse cuenta de que con menos de un 30% de su capacidad (capacidad al amplio territorio y población a que corresponde), eso no es posible.

Por otra parte, Bolarque cubica 27 Hm3, pero sería igual si cubicara 50, el otro día, la gente que sí conoce el sistema y al mismo tiempo los problemas, me explicaron in situ el por qué Bolarque debe de estar siempre en una capacidad aproximada mínima del 70% y el 100%. Si no, las tuberías aspiradoras del agua que se marcha por el desvío, no funcionarían correctamente.
Por eso, Bolarque es un mero pequeño colector de las aguas de Entrepeñas (Tajo) por un lado, y Buendía (Guadiela) por el otro. Da igual lo que tenga, siempre tiene que estar igual.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## sergi1907

Un 20% más que hace un año.

En la misma semana de 2012, la situación era de 3.483 hectómetros cúbicos embalsados, es decir un 46,4 % del total.

La reserva de agua embalsada en la Cuenca del Ebro se eleva a 5.011 hectómetros cúbicos, un 66,9 % de su capacidad total, según ha informado la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE). 

En la misma semana de 2012, la situación era de 3.483 hectómetros cúbicos embalsados, es decir un 46,4 % del total. El promedio de los años 2008 a 2012 ha sido de 3.799 hectómetros cúbicos. 

El mínimo de estos últimos cinco años en esta semana corresponde a 2011, con 2.941 hectómetros cúbicos. En la actualidad, se supera el promedio de los años 2008 a 2012 y se está por encima de la cifra de 2012. 

El agua embalsada en el Eje del Ebro asciende a 1.846 hectómetros cúbicos, un 80,1 por ciento de la capacidad total, mientras que en la margen derecha hay 366 hectómetros cúbicos, un 58,8 por ciento, y en la margen izquierda, 2.799 hectómetros cúbicos, un 61,3 por ciento. 

El río Ebro, a su paso por la capital aragonesa, lleva un caudal de 78,86 metros cúbicos por segundo, cuando hace un año registraba 276. En Castejón (Navarra), el caudal se sitúa en 50,29 metros cúbicos, 164 hace un año.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...55570_300.html

----------


## Nodoyuna

La reserva de agua embalsada en los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, ha subido dos hectómetros cúbicos en la última semana y se ha quedado en 729, lo que representa el 29,46% de su capacidad total de 2.474 hm3
 04 Noviembre 2013

Así, el embalse de Buendía, en Cuenca, ha pasado de los 440 hectómetros cúbicos que almacenaba la semana pasada a los 441, lo que le sitúa en el 26,90% de su capacidad total de 1.639 hectómetros cúbicos,

El embalse de Entrepeñas, en Guadalajara, ha subido otro hectómetro cúbico, al pasar de 287 a 288, lo que representa el 34,49% de su capacidad total de 835 hectómetros.

*Hace un año por estas fechas, los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo sumaban 588 hectómetros cúbicos, el 23,76% de su capacidad total.
*
El 26 de septiembre, la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura autorizó trasvasar un máximo de 228 hectómetros cúbicos para el primer semestre del año hidrológico 2013-2014, es decir, entre este mes de octubre y marzo de 2014, de los que 58,4 hectómetros serán para abastecimiento.


http://www.clm24.es/articulo/actuali...128027120.html

----------


## sergi1907

5/11/2013
Disminuye en -60 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.722 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -60 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -85 hm³ en Tajo y  52 hm³ en Miño-Sil.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 63,5%                     

Miño-Sil al 58,8%,

Galicia Costa al 74,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 66,7%

Duero al 62,4%

Tajo al 55,9%

Guadiana al 77,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,9%

Guadalquivir al 79,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,4%

Segura al 61,3%

Júcar al 47,1%

Ebro al 66,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,6%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 90,1 mm  (90,1 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-305770-16

----------


## sergi1907

12/11/2013
Disminuye en -1 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.721 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -1 hm3 (el -0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -107 hm³ en Tajo y  104 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 70,8%                     

Miño-Sil al 58,8%,

Galicia Costa al 74,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 61,9%

Duero al 62,8%

Tajo al 55,0%

Guadiana al 76,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,4%

Guadalquivir al 79,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,7%

Segura al 60,3%

Júcar al 47,0%

Ebro al 68,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,9%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 103,3 mm  (103,3 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-306735-16

----------


## sergi1907

19/11/2013
Disminuye en -163 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.825 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -163 hm3 (el -0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -144 hm³ en Tajo y  124 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 69,4%                     

Miño-Sil al 62,7%,

Galicia Costa al 83,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 76,2%

Duero al 62,9%

Tajo al 53,7%

Guadiana al 76,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,8%

Guadalquivir al 78,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,6%

Segura al 59,0%

Júcar al 46,8%

Ebro al 69,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 138,8 mm  (138,8 l / m2 ).



http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-307645-16

----------


## sergi1907

Disminuye en -64 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.761 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -64 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -172 hm³ en Tajo y  209 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 71,7%                     

Miño-Sil al 60,3%,

Galicia Costa al 79,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 85,7%

Duero al 62,3%

Tajo al 52,1%

Guadiana al 77,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,2%

Guadalquivir al 78,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,0%

Segura al 58,7%

Júcar al 46,9%

Ebro al 72,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 83,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao con 146,0 mm  (146,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-308506-16

----------


## sergi1907

3/12/2013
Disminuye en -384 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 65,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.377 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -384 hm3 (el -0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -118 hm³ en Duero y  39 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 70,3%                     

Miño-Sil al 58,3%,

Galicia Costa al 75,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 90,5%

Duero al 60,7%

Tajo al 50,4%

Guadiana al 77,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 75,8%

Guadalquivir al 78,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 65,5%

Segura al 58,8%

Júcar al 47,0%

Ebro al 73,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 83,6%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Javier con 73,0 mm  (73,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-309150-16

----------

F. Lázaro (03-dic-2013),perdiguera (03-dic-2013)

----------


## sergi1907

10/12/2013
Disminuye en -374 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 65,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.003 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -374 hm3 (el -0,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -140 hm³ en Tajo y  8 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 67,3%                     

Miño-Sil al 56,3%,

Galicia Costa al 71,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 90,5%

Duero al 59,7%

Tajo al 49,1%

Guadiana al 77,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 75,4%

Guadalquivir al 78,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 65,0%

Segura al 58,8%

Júcar al 47,2%

Ebro al 72,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife con 118,3 mm  (118,3 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-309605-16

----------


## F. Lázaro

En diciembre y bajando más de 300 Hm3 por semana... uf  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Es que no llueve ni gota, y las calefacciones tiran de la electricidad.

----------


## ben-amar

Este es el estado de Iznajar
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	16,03 m³/s
Porcentaje 	83,93 %

Segun el Saih

----------


## sergi1907

17/12/2013
Disminuye en -288 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 64,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.715 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -288 hm3 (el -0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -92 hm³ en Ebro y  9 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 63,8%                     

Miño-Sil al 55,0%,

Galicia Costa al 66,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 90,5%

Duero al 58,8%

Tajo al 49,0%

Guadiana al 77,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 75,1%

Guadalquivir al 78,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,6%

Segura al 59,2%

Júcar al 47,3%

Ebro al 71,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,6%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife con 118,0 mm  (118,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-310477-16

----------

perdiguera (17-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias sergi1907; la frasecita se las trae: 
_ Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife con 118,0 mm (118,0 l / m2 )._

Y todo eso en sólo una semana; si multiplicamos por 52...... aún no llegaríamos al récord mundial pero casi.
¿No podían ser un poco más concretos?

* Precipitación máxima acumulada en 1 minuto: 38,1mm. En Barot (Guadalupe, Antillas Menores). 26 de noviembre de 1970.

     Precipitación máxima en 24 horas: 1870mm. En Cilaos (Isla Reunión). 15-16 de marzo de 1952.

     Precipitación máxima en un mes: 9300mm. En Cherrapunji (India). Durante julio de 1861. 

     Precipitación máxima en 1 año: 26.461mm. También en Cerrapunji (India). De agosto de 1860 a julio de 1861.*

Fuente: el blog de Maldonado de eltiempo.es

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2013),Jonasino (17-dic-2013),Los terrines (17-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Precipitación máxima en 1 año: 26.461mm. También en Cerrapunji (India). De agosto de 1860 a julio de 1861.[/I][/B]


Miau, no me extraña que haya esas presas en India...


Fuente: http://www.newindianexpress.com/stat...cle1723647.ece

----------


## sergi1907

26/12/2013
Disminuye en -184 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 64,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.531 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -184 hm3 (el -0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -86 hm³ en Ebro y  9 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 61,1%                     

Miño-Sil al 52,8%,

Galicia Costa al 65,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 90,5%

Duero al 58,6%

Tajo al 49,1%

Guadiana al 77,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,6%

Guadalquivir al 78,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,2%

Segura al 59,8%

Júcar al 47,6%

Ebro al 70,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,0%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 60,3 mm  (60,3 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-311180-16

----------


## perdiguera

Pues eso indica que el otoño ha sido seco, muy seco.
Esperemos un invierno y primavera mejores, para evitar el descenso de los embalses.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues eso indica que el otoño ha sido seco, muy seco.
> Esperemos un invierno y primavera mejores, para evitar el descenso de los embalses.


Aquí el otoño lo salvamos de chiripa con las tormentas que cayeron varios días seguidos e igualamos la media histórica.

----------


## ben-amar

Y asi tenemos Iznajar a estas fechas y con estas lluvias, y sigue entrando
IZNAJAR
Caudal 	19,81 m³/s
Porcentaje 	85,64 %

Fuente: http://www.chguadalquivir.es/saih/av_genil.aspx

----------


## sergi1907

2/01/2014
Aumenta en 1.381hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.912 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 1.381 hm3 (el 2,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -11 hm³ en Cuencas internas de Cataluña Ebro y  335 hm³ en Tajo.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 75,5%         

Miño-Sil al 63,2%,

Galicia Costa al 78,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 76,2%

Duero al 59,8%

Tajo al 52,1%

Guadiana al 78,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 75,2%

Guadalquivir al 79,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,5%

Segura al 61,2%

Júcar al 47,9%

Ebro al 73,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 165,0 mm  (165,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-311359-16

----------

FEDE (02-ene-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

8/01/2014
Aumenta en 1.955 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.867 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 1.955 hm3 (el 3,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  0 hm³ en Cuencas internas de Cataluña Ebro y  653 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 83,7%         

Miño-Sil al 78,2%,

Galicia Costa al 86,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 85,7%

Duero al 68,5%

Tajo al 57,3%

Guadiana al 78,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 75,3%

Guadalquivir al 80,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,6%

Segura al 62,7%

Júcar al 48,4%

Ebro al 74,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,4%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 154,0 mm  (154,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-311489-16

----------

FEDE (14-ene-2014),Los terrines (11-ene-2014),perdiguera (11-ene-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

14/01/2014
Aumenta en 1.399 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 73,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.401 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 1.399 hm3 (el 2,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  -7 hm³ en Cantábrico y 547 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 82,6%         

Miño-Sil al 80,0%,

Galicia Costa al 88,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 85,7%

Duero al 75,8%

Tajo al 61,5%

Guadiana al 80,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 75,3%

Guadalquivir al 80,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,3%

Segura al 62,9%

Júcar al 48,8%

Ebro al 77,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 93,2 mm  (93,2 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-312007-16

----------

FEDE (14-ene-2014),perdiguera (14-ene-2014)

----------


## FEDE

A ver si seguimos con este ritmo semanalmente hasta que entre la primavera.

----------


## sergi1907

21/01/2014
Aumenta en 691 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 74,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.092 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 691 hm3 (el 1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  -9 hm³ en Cantábrico y 209 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 81,2%         

Miño-Sil al 82,8%,

Galicia Costa al 90,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 85,7%

Duero al 78,5%

Tajo al 63,1%

Guadiana al 81,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,3%

Guadalquivir al 81,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,5%

Segura al 63,7%

Júcar al 49,3%

Ebro al 77,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,6%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 104,0 mm  (104,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-312677-16

----------

FEDE (04-feb-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

28/01/2014
Aumenta en 789 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 75,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.881 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 789 hm3 (el 1,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre  -3 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 247 hm³ en Tajo.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 83,7%         

Miño-Sil al 83,6%,

Galicia Costa al 89,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 80,8%

Tajo al 65,4%

Guadiana al 82,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,1%

Guadalquivir al 82,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,5%

Segura al 65,1%

Júcar al 49,7%

Ebro al 79,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,1%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 164,0 mm  (164,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-313400-16

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2014),FEDE (04-feb-2014),perdiguera (28-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo voy a poner, porque la situación, además de insostenible, es alarmante:

*Entrepeñas  33,41%
Buendía           26,72%*

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

4/02/2014
Aumenta en 640 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 76,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.521 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 640 hm3 (el 1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre 2 hm³ en Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza y 195 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 90,4%         

Miño-Sil al 85,5%,

Galicia Costa al 91,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 83,3%

Tajo al 65,8%

Guadiana al 83,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,5%

Guadalquivir al 83,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,7%

Segura al 66,5%

Júcar al 49,9%

Ebro al 81,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 139,3 mm  (139,3 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-315057-16

----------

FEDE (04-feb-2014),perdiguera (04-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

A pesar de estar entrando agua en todos los embalses a cascoporro, los de la cabecera del Tajo siguen en un estado lamentable y perdiendo:

*Entrepeñas: 33,17% pierde 2 Hm3
Buendía: 26,72% ni sube ni baja, es decir, se llevan todo.*

¿Por qué será?

Saludos Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

El embalse de Bolarque no tiene más cuenca receptora que la que le separa de las presas de Entrepeñas y Buendía y resulta que ha subido 3 Hm3 en esta semana.
¿De dónde ha venido el agua?
A algunos nos gusta la verdad completa, no medias verdades.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El agua en Bolarque, excepto los míseros 6m3/seg. que están bajando por Almoguera, es agua para el Desvío. Es decir, agua perdida para el Tajo.

*Tajo en Almoguera 6,92m3 seg.
Canal DTS: 22,05 m3/seg.*

Entradas en Entrepeñas y Buendía según el SAIH (Tajo, Guadiela, Guadamejud y Mayor, despreciando las entradas de arroyos) *30,15m3/seg* ahora mismo.

Las cuentas salen, esa es la verdad completa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

En el conjunto de los tres embalses, no se ha perdido agua esta semana. Esa es la verdad completa, no lo que hay escrito dos mensajes más arriba.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hay que leer bien, no a medias, el mensaje 37 dice Entrepeñas y Buendía, *no menciona Bolarque*. Esa es la verdad absoluta. Ese mensaje *es correcto* aunque no guste.

Pero es igual, aunque se incluya Bolarque, que es un mero depósito regulador de 31Hm3, han entrado en Entrepeñas y Buendía aproximadamente 18,5 Hm3 en una semana y a fecha de hoy tienen 2 Hm3 menos que la semana pasada. O los mismos si se incluye Bolarque, no han ganado nada.
 Es decir, salvo los 6 m3/seg. de Almoguera, *se han llevado TODO*
 Se haga la cuenta como se haga, el resultado es el mismo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

Por no mencionar a Bolarque, donde ha aumentado 3 Hm3, es una verdad a medias. Y no es cierto que se lo hayan llevado todo, salvo los 6m3/seg que tampoco estaban en el mensaje inicial casualmente, si disminuyen 2 y aumentan 3 queda 1 de más.
Por lo que ni en el primero ni en los posteriores se ha dicho la verdad, sólo medias verdades.
Y fin de la historia.

----------

Jonasino (05-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por más que se quiera desacreditar un mensaje con argumentos peregrinos, no hay más cera que la que arde. Los mensajes son ciertos, y punto.
Todo lo demás es querer vender la burra coja, como siempre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

A ver,

Si en una semana A y B bajan 2 y se escribe, ¿es verdad? Si, ¿Es toda la verdad? no.

Si en una semana A y B bajan 2 y se escribe, y C (que está directamente relacionado con A y B y con nada más (esto tampoco es cierto del todo)) sube 3 y no se dice ¿es verdad lo dicho? Si, ¿es toda la verdad? no.

Si se dice que el total de A+B+C sube 1 y se dice ¿Es verdad? si ¿Es toda la verdad? pues tampoco, pero se acerca más que la anterior.

Si se dice que en A+B+C no sube y en total han subido 1 ¿es verdad lo dicho? Pues no.

Si en una semana A+B+C suben 1 ¿ha entrado más de lo que sale? evidentemente, sí. ¿Que se ha ido más por un lado que por otro? Pues también.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es una discusión peregrina, discutir por discutir.
En cualquier caso, y por no alimentarla más, entran aproximadamente 18,5 Hm3, salen al cauce aproximadamente 4,2Hm3, se queda momentáneamente en Bolarque a que haya sitio en el canal 1 Hm3. Total, salen del sistema 13,3 Hm3 aproximadamente. No se ahorra nada para el verano.

Se den las vueltas que se den, el resultado es el mismo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esta semana ha sido alucinante para los embalses de cabecera del Tajo.
Entrepeñas      +14 Hm3
Buendía          +17 Hm3
Bolarque tiene -2 Hm3, pero no lo tengo en cuenta igual que la semana pasada, ya su función es de mero depósito que une las sueltas de los dos embalses inmediatamente superiores mientras impulsa el agua a la Bujeda y a Levante.

Las entradas han sido brutales, el Tajo en Trillo ayer tuvo una punta de 113 m3/seg, el Guadiela una punta de 80 m3/seg y el Guadalmejud y Mayor 5 veces su caudal normal. Viendo anoche el SAIH no me lo podía creer.

Sin embargo, las salidas son lamentables, 7m3/seg. en Almoguera, ni una triste crecida de limpieza le dejan al río. Mientras se desvían 21,64 m3/seg para Levante.

Lamentable y tristísima la situación del río bajo Bolarque.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Un comentario a parte: Miguel, en la práctica, Entrepeñas y Buendia dejaron de ser embalses de regulación de la confederación del Tajo hace mucho mucho tiempo. Dejan más o menos lo justo para que pase un "hilillo de plastilina" para que no pierda el nombre el río que era el más largo de la península. Todo,.vamos a ser exactos, casi todo (también hay necesidades naturales y productivas, aunque poco valoradas, en el alto Tajo) lo que se embalsa va por otro camino artificial por todos conocidos.

Con respecto al hilo general, esta semana, por fin se empieza a notar la saturación de los terrenos en todas las cuencas, la cabecera del Segura, la cabecera del Tajo, Guadiana, y si vamos más arriba están a rebosar, aunque con margen para el control puesto que la escorrentía está siendo gradual. Manteniéndose la nieve por las bajas temperaturas y acumulándola para la primavera, esperemos que no haya un cambio de temperatura brusco.

----------

NoRegistrado (11-feb-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

11/02/2014
Aumenta en 1.569 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 79,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.090 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 1.569 hm3 (el 2,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -9 hm³ en Cantábrico y 509 hm³ en Tajo.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,9%         

Miño-Sil al 87,8%,

Galicia Costa al 93,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 85,9%

Tajo al 70,4%

Guadiana al 86,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,9%

Guadalquivir al 86,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,2%

Segura al 68,3%

Júcar al 50,7%

Ebro al 82,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,8%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 188,0 mm  (188,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-316139-16

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2014),perdiguera (11-feb-2014)

----------


## madrileño

> Por no mencionar a Bolarque, donde ha aumentado 3 Hm3, es una verdad a medias. Y no es cierto que se lo hayan llevado todo, salvo los 6m3/seg que tampoco estaban en el mensaje inicial casualmente, si disminuyen 2 y aumentan 3 queda 1 de más.
> Por lo que ni en el primero ni en los posteriores se ha dicho la verdad, sólo medias verdades.
> Y fin de la historia.


Que ganas de desviar la atención con bobadas. Y eso que dices no es una verdad a medias, es UNA MENTIRA. Las mismas mentiras que nos dicen los políticos constantemente, se saltan constantemente esos 6 m3/sg y cualquiera que conozca el Tajo en Aranjuez lo sabe perfectamente. De hecho se lo han saltado constantemente estas pasadas semanas. Ese es el problema es que los murcianos y el caso de esta "persona" es evidente son la insolidaridad llevada al extremo y no hay mas que ver todos estos mensajes. Robaron el Tajo y ahora a por el Ebro, pero cualquier dia llegará vuestro San Martín. Tiempo al tiempo.

----------


## sergi1907

11/02/2014
Aumenta en 1.569 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 79,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.090 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 1.569 hm3 (el 2,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -9 hm³ en Cantábrico y 509 hm³ en Tajo.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,9%         

Miño-Sil al 87,8%,

Galicia Costa al 93,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 85,9%

Tajo al 70,4%

Guadiana al 86,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,9%

Guadalquivir al 86,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,2%

Segura al 68,3%

Júcar al 50,7%

Ebro al 82,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,8%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 188,0 mm  (188,0 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-316139-16

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

18/02/2014
Aumenta en 1.524 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.614 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un incremento de 1.524 hm3 (el 2,8%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -5 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 433 hm³ en Guadiana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 89,3%         

Miño-Sil al 88,7%,

Galicia Costa al 93,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 89,0%

Tajo al 73,9%

Guadiana al 91,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 84,9%

Guadalquivir al 89,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 68,7%

Segura al 71,2%

Júcar al 52,5%

Ebro al 82,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,1%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 111,5 mm  (111,5 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-317402-16

----------

F. Lázaro (18-feb-2014),FEDE (19-feb-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

25/02/2014
Disminuye en -176 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.438 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución en -176 hm3 (el -0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -154 hm³ en Guadiana y 31 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,2%         

Miño-Sil al 87,4%,

Galicia Costa al 90,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 89,0%

Tajo al 74,0%

Guadiana al 90,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,1%

Guadalquivir al 89,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,4%

Segura al 71,3%

Júcar al 53,5%

Ebro al 82,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 47,5 mm  (47,5 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-318172-16

----------

FEDE (02-mar-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

4/03/2014
Aumenta en 226 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.664 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 226 hm3 (el 0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -94 hm³ en Ebro y 117 hm³ en Tajo.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 91,3%         

Miño-Sil al 88,3%,

Galicia Costa al 90,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 88,9%

Tajo al 75,0%

Guadiana al 90,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,6%

Guadalquivir al 90,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,9%

Segura al 72,2%

Júcar al 54,0%

Ebro al 81,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada con 181,9 mm  (181,9 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-318825-16

----------


## sergi1907

11/03/2014
Aumenta en 498 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 83,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.161 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 498 hm3 (el 0,9%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -15 hm³ en Cantábrico y 167 hm³ en Tajo.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,8%         

Miño-Sil al 89,3%,

Galicia Costa al 92,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 90,6%

Tajo al 76,6%

Guadiana al 90,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,0%

Guadalquivir al 90,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,7%

Segura al 73,4%

Júcar al 54,7%

Ebro al 83,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,7%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 53,7 mm  (53,7 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-319753-16

----------


## sergi1907

18/03/2014
Disminuye en -358 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.803 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -358 hm3 (el -0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -140 hm³ en Tajo y 13 hm³ en Guadiana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 85,9%         

Miño-Sil al 86,1%,

Galicia Costa al 91,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 100,0%

Duero al 90,2%

Tajo al 75,3%

Guadiana al 90,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,0%

Guadalquivir al 90,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,9%

Segura al 74,6%

Júcar al 55,1%

Ebro al 81,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,7%

 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife con 14,7 mm  (14,7 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-320773-16

----------


## sergi1907

25/03/2014
Disminuye en -326 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.477 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -326 hm3 (el -0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -119 hm³ en Ebro y 13 hm³ en Júcar.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 84,2%         

Miño-Sil al 85,0%,

Galicia Costa al 87,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 89,2%

Tajo al 74,4%

Guadiana al 90,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,8%

Guadalquivir al 90,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,9%

Segura al 75,3%

Júcar al 55,5%

Ebro al 80,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 77,1%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 31,2 mm  ( 31,2 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-321587-16

----------

embalses al 100% (26-mar-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

1/04/2014
Disminuye en -190 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 81,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.287 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -190 hm3 (el -0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -159 hm³ en Tajo y  30 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 85,9%         

Miño-Sil al 82,9%,

Galicia Costa al 85,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 89,1%

Tajo al 73,0%

Guadiana al 90,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,6%

Guadalquivir al 90,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,8%

Segura al 75,6%

Júcar al 55,7%

Ebro al 80,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,1%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada con 74,1 mm  ( 74,1 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-322544-16

----------


## sergi1907

8/04/2014
Aumenta en 966 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 83,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.253 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 966 hm3 (el 1,7%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco y  241 hm³ en Tajo.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 89,9%           

Miño-Sil al 86,7%,

Galicia Costa al 87,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 91,4%

Tajo al 75,2%

Guadiana al 91,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,4%

Guadalquivir al 91,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,9%

Segura al 76,3%

Júcar al 55,9%

Ebro al 83,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,3%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada con 83,3 mm  ( 83,3 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-323146-16

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 8/04/2014
> Aumenta en 966 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior


Fantástico  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

15/04/2014
Aumenta en 265 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 84,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.518 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 265 hm3 (el 0,5%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -35 hm³ en Tajo y  214 hm³ en  Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 88,5%         

Miño-Sil al 86,5%,

Galicia Costa al 86,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 95,2%

Duero al 94,2%

Tajo al 74,8%

Guadiana al 91,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,5%

Guadalquivir al 91,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,9%

Segura al 76,7%

Júcar al 56,0%

Ebro al 84,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,7%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Oviedo con 15,3 mm  ( 15,3 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-323909-16

----------


## sergi1907

22/04/2014
Disminuye en -88 hm³ respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 83,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.430 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -88 hm3 (el -0,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -71 hm³ en Tajo y  20 hm³ en  Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 85,5%         

Miño-Sil al 86,9%,

Galicia Costa al 85,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco  al 81,0%

Duero al 94,5%

Tajo al 74,2%

Guadiana al 91,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,6%

Guadalquivir al 91,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,9%

Segura al 77,0%

Júcar al 56,0%

Ebro al 83,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 83,2%



Las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Morón de la Frontera con 38,6 mm  ( 38,6 l / m2 ).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-325289-16

----------


## sergi1907

29/04/2014
Disminuye en -35 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 83,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.386 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -35 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -204 hm³ en Duero y  93 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 85,8%         

Miño-Sil al 85,3%,

Galicia Costa al 87,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 91,8%

Tajo al 74,7%

Guadiana al 91,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 87,5%

Guadalquivir al 91,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 71,3%

Segura al 76,6%

Júcar al 55,9%

Ebro al 85%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84%

 Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península Ibérica. La máxima se ha producido en Pontevedra con 60,01 mm ( 60,1 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-326059-16

----------


## sergi1907

6/05/2014
Disminuye en -49 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 83,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.331 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -49 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -25 hm³ en Guadiana y  8 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 85,9%         

Miño-Sil al 84,7%,

Galicia Costa al 87,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 91,9%

Tajo al 74,7%

Guadiana al 91,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 87,4%

Guadalquivir al 91,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 71,5%

Segura al 76,5%

Júcar al 55,3%

Ebro al 85,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,1%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 31,0 mm ( 31,0 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-326481-16

----------


## sergi1907

13/05/2014
Disminuye en -223 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 83,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 46.108 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -223 hm3 (el -0,4%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -56 hm³ en Miño-Sil  y  3 hm³ en Cuencas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 83,1%         

Miño-Sil al 82,9%,

Galicia Costa al 85,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 91,7%

Tajo al 74,7%

Guadiana al 91,3%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,8%

Guadalquivir al 91,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 71,2%

Segura al 76,6%

Júcar al 54,5%

Ebro al 84,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Santander con 6,1 mm ( 6,1 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-328475-16

----------


## sergi1907

20/05/2014
Disminuye en -309 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.748 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -309 hm3 (el -0,6%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -97 hm³ en Guadiana  y  12 hm³ en Cuencas de Cantábrico.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 85,0%         

Miño-Sil al 82,6%,

Galicia Costa al 85,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 91,0%

Tajo al 73,9%

Guadiana al 90,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,3%

Guadalquivir al 90,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,9%

Segura al 76,1%

Júcar al 53,8%

Ebro al 84,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,7%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Mahón con 22,3 mm ( 22,3 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-329040-16

----------

Los terrines (20-may-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

27/05/2014
Disminuye en -33 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.715 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -33 hm3 (el -0,1%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -52 hm³ en Guadiana  y  106 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 84,2%         

Miño-Sil al 82,9%,

Galicia Costa al 85,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 91,1%

Tajo al 73,9%

Guadiana al 89,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 86,0%

Guadalquivir al 89,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,7%

Segura al 75,5%

Júcar al 53,0%

Ebro al 85,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Pamplona con 87,3 mm ( 87,3 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-329873-16

----------

Jonasino (27-may-2014),juanluzon (27-may-2014),Los terrines (27-may-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

3/06/2014
Disminuye en -17 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.698 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -17 hm3 (el -0,0%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -58 hm³ en Guadalquivir  y  154 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 82,8%         

Miño-Sil al 83,3%,

Galicia Costa al 85,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 91,1%

Tajo al 73,6%

Guadiana al 89,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,5%

Guadalquivir al 89,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,3%

Segura al 75,5%

Júcar al 52,4%

Ebro al 87,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,2%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao con 42,4 mm ( 42,4 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-330709-16

----------

Los terrines (03-jun-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> GUADALAJARA, 9 Jun. (EUROPA PRESS) -      
> 
>    Los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han perdido esta semana 15 hectómetros y acumulan 783 desde la última medición --el 31,65 por ciento de su capacidad-- según los datos aportados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo recogidos por Europa Press.
> 
>    De este modo, el embalse de Entrepeñas ha perdido siete hectómetros y se queda con 311 de los 835 que puede almacenar, mientras que el de Buendía ha perdido ocho hectómetros y almacena 472 sobre una capacidad total de 1.639.
> 
>    En cuanto al resto de los embalses de la provincia de Guadalajara, cinco han bajado sus reservas y el resto se han mantenido invariables. Así, el de Alcorlo ha perdido dos hectómetros y acumula 94, de los 180 que puede almacenar; y el de Bolarque ha perdido otro hectómetro y almacena 23, a ocho de su máximo embalsable.
> 
>    Por su parte, el resto embalses mantienen sus reservas. De este modo, el de Almoguera mantiene sus seis hectómetros, a uno de su máximo; y el de El Atance se queda con 14, de los 35 que puede albergar.


 Seguimos el descenso vertiginoso, causado principalmente por la herida sangrante del trasvase, ya que en Aranjuez se sigue incumpliendo el miserable caudal mínimo, ya muy mínimo de por sí.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (15-jun-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

10/06/2014
Disminuye en -175 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 82,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 45.523 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -175 hm3 (el -0,3%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -75 hm³ en Guadalquivir  y  57 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 81,5%         

Miño-Sil al 82,6%,

Galicia Costa al 87,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 90,7%

Tajo al 72,9%

Guadiana al 89,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 85,1%

Guadalquivir al 88,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,9%

Segura al 75,6%

Júcar al 51,6%

Ebro al 88,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,6%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 39,5 mm ( 39,5 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-332128-16

----------


## sergi1907

17/06/2014
Disminuye en -466 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 81,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.965 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -466 hm3 (el -0,8% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -78 hm³ en Duero  y  -1 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 78,5%         

Miño-Sil al 80,3%,

Galicia Costa al 86,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 89,6%

Tajo al 72,3%

Guadiana al 87,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 83,9%

Guadalquivir al 87,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,4%

Segura al 75%

Júcar al 50,8%

Ebro al 88,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 83,6%

Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Daroca I con 34,1 mm ( 34,1 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-333322-16

----------


## sergi1907

24/06/2014
Disminuye en -561 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 80,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.404 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -561 hm3 (el -1,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -96 hm³ en Guadalquivir  y  2 hm³ en Cantábrico.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 78,8%         

Miño-Sil al 78,3%,

Galicia Costa al 85,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 88,7%

Tajo al 71,4%

Guadiana al 86,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 83,2%

Guadalquivir al 86,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 69,3%

Segura al 74,6%

Júcar al 49,9%

Ebro al 87,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,6%

 Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Palma de Mallorca con 52,7 mm ( 52,7 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-333972-16

----------


## sergi1907

1/07/2014
Disminuye en -576 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 79,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.828 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -576 hm3 (el -1,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -164 hm³ en Duero  y  13 hm³ en Ebro.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 75,0%         

Miño-Sil al 76,7%,

Galicia Costa al 85,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 86,5%

Tajo al 70,3%

Guadiana al 85,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 82,6%

Guadalquivir al 85,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,8%

Segura al 74,0%

Júcar al 49,3%

Ebro al 87,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,7%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Albacete con 58,0 mm ( 58,0 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-335110-16

----------

F. Lázaro (04-jul-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

El estado general de todas las cuencas es sobresaliente para la fecha en la que estamos, ya metidos en julio.

No recuerdo yo ningún año a estas fechas y con estos niveles.

----------


## No Registrado

> El estado general de todas las cuencas es sobresaliente para la fecha en la que estamos, ya metidos en julio.
> 
> No recuerdo yo ningún año a estas fechas y con estos niveles.


No tienes que irte muy lejos. El año pasado fue mejor. Mucho mejor.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sé que influencia tendrá en eso lo que he comentado de las eléctricas, no puedo constatarlo, si alguien lo puede hacer...

saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Dueroman

> El estado general de todas las cuencas es sobresaliente para la fecha en la que estamos, ya metidos en julio.
> 
> No recuerdo yo ningún año a estas fechas y con estos niveles.



La verdad es que excepto Entrepeñas y Buendia que ya están por debajo del 30%, el estado general de los embalses españoles es excelente.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exactamente al 29,50%

Curioso, ¿no?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Dueroman

Bueno, todos sabemos lo que está pasando en esos embalses. Y que se aguanten los machos que queda todo el verano, como el año que viene no llueva van a estar bien fastidiados.

Yo vivo junto al Duero, si me hicieran lo que están haciendo allí (que trasvasen agua de esos pantanos estando al 29.5%  y se la llevaran a una cuenca que está al 74%) ardería Troya, eso lo tengo clarisimo, nosotros no lo permitiriamos.

----------


## Jonasino

> No sé que influencia tendrá en eso lo que he comentado de las eléctricas, no puedo constatarlo, si alguien lo puede hacer...
> 
> saludos. Miguel.


¿A que te refieres exactamente, Miguel? No lo encuentro

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aquí:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...195#post131195

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (07-jul-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno, todos sabemos lo que está pasando en esos embalses. Y que se aguanten los machos que queda todo el verano, como el año que viene no llueva van a estar bien fastidiados.
> 
> Yo vivo junto al Duero, si me hicieran lo que están haciendo allí (que trasvasen agua de esos pantanos estando al 29.5%  y se la llevaran a una cuenca que está al 74%) ardería Troya, eso lo tengo clarisimo, nosotros no lo permitiriamos.


Esperemos que las cosas en las tierras ribereñas vayan cambiando y la gente luche más ante esa injusticia.
De momento, que os sirva de ejemplo de lo que no debéis permitir.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Efectivamente Miguel. Estos dias hay una producción de electricidad enorme vía carbón y se está aprovechando para las labores programadas de mantenimiento de las nucleares. Hay poco viento y el aporte energético de las solares es alto. esto hace que baje el consumo de agua en las hidroelectricas. Todo ello con independencia de los juegos de ajuste de las empresas aprovechando al milimetro para aumentar el beneficio.
Habitualmente suelo postear comentarios sobre estos temas en el hilo "Aumento producción hidroeléctrica" que en verano deberia llamarse "disminución"

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Efectivamente Miguel. Estos dias hay una producción de electricidad enorme vía carbón y se está aprovechando para las labores programadas de mantenimiento de las nucleares. Hay poco viento y el aporte energético de las solares es alto. esto hace que baje el consumo de agua en las hidroelectricas. Todo ello con independencia de los juegos de ajuste de las empresas *aprovechando al milimetro para aumentar el beneficio.*
> Habitualmente suelo postear comentarios sobre estos temas en el hilo "Aumento producción hidroeléctrica" que en verano deberia llamarse "disminución"


 Un poco más que "al milímetro". El que Competencia te abra un expediente, creo que es grave. Juegan con el precio del recibo para que aumente, y eso tiene un nombre.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## sergi1907

8/07/2014
Disminuye en -419 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 78,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.409 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -419 hm3 (el -0,8% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -92 hm³ en Duero  y  8 hm³ en Galicia Costa.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 73,5%         

Miño-Sil al 76,6%,

Galicia Costa al 86,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 85,2%

Tajo al 69,7%

Guadiana al 84,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 81,8%

Guadalquivir al 84,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 67,2%

Segura al 73,3%

Júcar al 48,6%

Ebro al 87,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,6%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Pamplona con 75,9 mm ( 75,9 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-335940-16

----------


## sergi1907

15/07/2014
Disminuye en -543 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 77,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.866 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -543 hm3 (el -1,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -107 hm³ en Guadalquivir  y  6 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 71,2%         

Miño-Sil al 76,7%,

Galicia Costa al 85,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 84,1%

Tajo al 68,9%

Guadiana al 82,9%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 80,8%

Guadalquivir al 82,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 66,4%

Segura al 72,0%

Júcar al 47,5%

Ebro al 86,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,5%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Girona con 33,5 mm ( 33,5 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-336628-16

----------

F. Lázaro (16-jul-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En los embalses de cabecera del Tajo sigue la sangría.
Pierden 18 Hm3, como 18 estadios Santiago Bernabéu la semana pasada, situándose ya en una cifra muy preocupante, 706 Hm3, el 28,53%. Y la tendencia es la bajada en picado.
 Como en Otoño no diluvie, habrá problemas.
http://www.clm24.es/articulo/actuali...409051864.HTML

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esta semana los embalses de cabecera del Tajo pierden 13 estadios Santiago Bernabéu y siguen bajando, situándose ya en 693 Hm3 el 28,01% de capacidad, cifra ridícula.

Ahora mismo hay una preocupación inmensa en los regansters.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## sergi1907

22/07/2014
Disminuye en -933 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 75,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.933 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -933 hm3 (el -1,7% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -243 hm³ en Tajo y  1 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 69,4%         

Miño-Sil al 76,5%,

Galicia Costa al 84,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 82,1%

Tajo al 66,7%

Guadiana al 81,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 79,8%

Guadalquivir al 81,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 65,5%

Segura al 70,7%

Júcar al 46,5%

Ebro al 83,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 81,7%

Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Pontevedra con 48,7 mm (48,7 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-337595-16

----------


## sergi1907

29/07/2014
Disminuye en -1.045 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 73,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.888 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -1.045 hm3 (el -1,9% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -248 hm³ en Ebro y  -1 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 67,5%         

Miño-Sil al 75,4%,

Galicia Costa al 82,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81%

Duero al 80,5%

Tajo al 63,6%

Guadiana al 80,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,9%

Guadalquivir al 80%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,7%

Segura al 69,1%

Júcar al 45,5%

Ebro al 80%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,4%

 Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Vitoria-Gasteiz con 13,8 mm (13,8 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-338516-16

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya datos más buenos para lo poco que ha llovido, y para las fechas que estamos.

----------


## sergi1907

5/08/2014
Disminuye en -922 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 72,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.966 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -922 hm3 (el -1,7% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -234 hm³ en Tajo y  0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 65,4%         

Miño-Sil al 73,3%,

Galicia Costa al 81,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81,0%

Duero al 78,6%

Tajo al 61,5%

Guadiana al 79,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 78,0%

Guadalquivir al 78,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 63,9%

Segura al 67,7%

Júcar al 44,6%

Ebro al 77,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Girona con 39,8 mm (39,8 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-339226-16

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía se encuentran en un preocupante 27,95% de capacidad. Se siguen desangrando en dirección al sureste, en donde no han tomado, ni tomarán ninguna medida de ahorro para paliar la escasez de una gran sequía.
 Donde no han cambiado los cultivos aún viendo como venía el año. 
 Donde han cultivado toda la superficie regable disponible azuzados por un Memorándum que les entregaba las llaves del río. 
 Donde hoy se sigue llamando "insolidarios" a los habitantes de las tierras ribereñas. 
 Donde en definitiva, se practica una economía insostenible y un urbanismo esquilmador.

 ¿Eso es lo que querían? Pues ya lo tienen.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

12/08/2014
Disminuye en -949 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.017 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -949 hm3 (el -1,7% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -267 hm³ en Tajo y  3 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 64,1%         

Miño-Sil al 70,3%,

Galicia Costa al 79,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 77,0%

Tajo al 59,1%

Guadiana al 79,0%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 77,1%

Guadalquivir al 77,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 63,0%

Segura al 65,8%

Júcar al 43,5%

Ebro al 74,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,8%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 40,8 mm (40,8 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-340110-16

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

19/08/2014
Disminuye en -769 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 69,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.248 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -769 hm3 (el -1,4% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -213 hm³ en Ebro y  0 hm³ en Duero.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 63,5%         

Miño-Sil al 68,7%,

Galicia Costa al 77,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 77,0%

Tajo al 57,5%

Guadiana al 77,5%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,3%

Guadalquivir al 76,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 62,1%

Segura al 64,2%

Júcar al 42,5%

Ebro al 71,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 38,3 mm (38,3 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-340931-16

----------

F. Lázaro (22-ago-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

26/08/2014
Disminuye en -806 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 67,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.442 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -806 hm3 (el -1,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -229 hm³ en Duero y  0 hm³ en Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 61,1%         

Miño-Sil al 67,5%,

Galicia Costa al 73,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 74,0%

Tajo al 55,8%

Guadiana al 76,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 76,3%

Guadalquivir al 75,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 61,3%

Segura al 62,8%

Júcar al 41,7%

Ebro al 70,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,9%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Girona con 57,9 mm (57,9 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-341441-16

----------


## sergi1907

2/09/2014
Disminuye en 880 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.562 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -880 hm3 (el -1,6% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -222 hm³ en Duero y  0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 59,2%         

Miño-Sil al 65,0%,

Galicia Costa al 71,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 71,0%

Tajo al 54,2%

Guadiana al 75,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,7%

Guadalquivir al 74,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,5%

Segura al 61,6%

Júcar al 40,8%

Ebro al 68,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 79,9%

 Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Molina de Aragón con 26,6 mm (26,6 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-342246-16

----------

Los terrines (02-sep-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

9/09/2014
Disminuye en -589 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 65% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.973 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -589 hm3 (el -1,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -240 hm³ en Tajo y  28 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 60,0%         

Miño-Sil al 62,6%,

Galicia Costa al 69,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 71,0%

Tajo al 52,0%

Guadiana al 75,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 74,0%

Guadalquivir al 73,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 59,8%

Segura al 60,6%

Júcar al 40,1%

Ebro al 65,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,0%

 Las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Lleida con 45,6 mm (45,6 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-343339-16

----------


## sergi1907

16/09/2014
Disminuye en -537 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 63,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.173 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -537 hm3 (el -1,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -116 hm³ en Tajo y  8 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 56,4%         

Miño-Sil al 60,1%,

Galicia Costa al 67,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 66,7%

Tajo al 50,9%

Guadiana al 74,8%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 73,6%

Guadalquivir al 72,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 59,0%

Segura al 59,9%

Júcar al 39,7%

Ebro al 65,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,2%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Tortosa con 27,6 mm (27,6 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-344164-16

----------


## NoRegistrado

La situación en la cabecera del Tajo es muy preocupante.
Curiosamente están más preocupados en Levante que los ribereños.

Los embalses se sitúan en un nivel dramático: el 22,7 %

Pero por el canal del Desvío sigue bajando a tope. Y, atentos, como les parece poco, los consejeros del ramo de Valencia y Murcia no salen del despacho de Tejerina y Federico Ramos para presionar y dar el hachazo al Ebro o lo que pillen.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (16-sep-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

23/09/2014
Disminuye en -182 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 63,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.991 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -182 hm3 (el -0,3% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -59 hm³ en Duero y  17 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 55,8%         

Miño-Sil al 58,5%,

Galicia Costa al 69,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 65,9%

Tajo al 51,1%

Guadiana al 74,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 73,4%

Guadalquivir al 72,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 58,5%

Segura al 59,3%

Júcar al 39,3%

Ebro al 64,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,6%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 170,1 mm (170,1 l / m2

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-344764-16

----------


## sergi1907

30/09/2014
Disminuye en -187 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 62,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.804 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -187 hm3 (el -0,3% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -66 hm³ en Duero y  15 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 53,9%         

Miño-Sil al 57,2%,

Galicia Costa al 65,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 65,0%

Tajo al 51,2%

Guadiana al 74,7%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 73,2%

Guadalquivir al 72,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 58,0%

Segura al 59,5%

Júcar al 39,1%

Ebro al 64,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,3%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Girona con 144,7 mm (144,7 l / m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-345333-16

----------

frfmfrfm (30-sep-2014),Jonasino (30-sep-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

7/10/2014
Aumenta en 264 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 62,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.068 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 264 hm3 (el 0,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -84 hm³ en Duero y  553 hm³ en Guadiana.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 52,6%         

Miño-Sil al 55,6%,

Galicia Costa al 64,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 63,9%

Tajo al 50,8%

Guadiana al 75,6%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 72,8%

Guadalquivir al 72,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 57,4%

Segura al 59,5%

Júcar al 39,0%

Ebro al 63,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,4%



Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima  se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia  con 36,1 mm (36,1 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-346284-16

----------

Jonasino (08-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Espero impaciente la actualización de mañana, con la semana de aguas. ¡¡¡Esto se anima¡¡¡

----------


## sergi1907

14/10/2014
Aumenta en 104 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 62,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.178 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 104 hm3 (el 0,2% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -42 hm³ en Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza y  112 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 51,5%         

Miño-Sil al 55,9%,

Galicia Costa al 62,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 64,4%

Tajo al 51,8%

Guadiana al 75,4%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 70,5%

Guadalquivir al 72,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 57,3%

Segura al 59,6%

Júcar al 39,0%

Ebro al 63,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima  se ha producido en Navacerrada  con 167,2 mm (167,2 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-347328-16

----------


## sergi1907

21/10/2014
Aumenta en 544 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 63,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.796 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 544 hm3 (el 1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -9 hm³ en la cuenca del Segura y 212 hm³ en Tajo.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 54%

Miño-Sil al 59,7%,

Galicia Costa al 65,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 65,4%

Tajo al 53,7%

Guadiana al 76,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 72,8%

Guadalquivir al 72,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 57%

Segura al 58,8%

Júcar al 38,9%

Ebro al 63,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,5%

 Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife, con 154,4 mm (154,4 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-348180-16

----------

Jonasino (22-oct-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

28/10/2014
Disminuye en -153 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 63,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.643 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -153 hm3 (el -0,3% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -57 hm³ en la cuenca del Tajo y 36 hm³ en Duero.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 50,9%         

Miño-Sil al 59,4%,

Galicia Costa al 65,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 65,9%

Tajo al 53,2%

Guadiana al 76,2%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 72,5%

Guadalquivir al 72,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 56,7%

Segura al 57,8%

Júcar al 38,7%

Ebro al 63,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 2,2 mm (2,2 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-349938-16

----------


## sergi1907

4/11/2014
Disminuye en -278 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 63,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.365 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -278 hm3 (el -0,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -99 hm³ en la cuenca del Duero y 1 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico se encuentra al 48,8%         

Miño-Sil al 58,2%,

Galicia Costa al 65,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 64,6%

Tajo al 53,2%

Guadiana al 76,1%

Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 72,0%

Guadalquivir al 72,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 55,9%

Segura al 57,8%

Júcar al 38,4%

Ebro al 61,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 84,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo con 24,0 mm (24,0 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-351780-16

----------


## sergi1907

11/11/2014
Aumenta en 150 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 63,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.494 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 150 hm3 (el 0,3% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -9 hm³ en la cuenca del Segura y 50 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 59,5%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 50,0

Miño-Sil al 59,1%,

Galicia Costa al 70,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 64,8%

Tajo al 53,2%

Guadiana al 76,1%

Tinto,Odiel y Piedras al 68,6

Guadalete- Barbate al 72,8

Guadalquivir al 72,9%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 55,7%

Segura al 56,2%

Júcar al 38,3%

Ebro al 62,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,7%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 146,6 mm (146,6 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-352607-16

----------


## sergi1907

18/11/2014
Aumenta en 1.155 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 65,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.649 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 1.155 hm3 (el 2,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -6 hm³ en la cuenca del Segura y 365 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 59,5%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 58,7

Miño-Sil al 64,8%,

Galicia Costa al 83,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 66,4%

Tajo al 56,5%

Guadiana al 77,1%

Tinto,Odiel y Piedras al 68,6

Guadalete- Barbate al 74,0

Guadalquivir al 75,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 56,2%

Segura al 55,7%

Júcar al 38,4%

Ebro al 63,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,3%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Pontevedra con 129,8 mm (129,8 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-353629-16

----------

Jonasino (19-nov-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

25/11/2014
Aumenta en 437 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.086 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 437 hm3 (el 0,8% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -12 hm³ en la cuenca del Tajo y 184 hm³ en Duero.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 58,2%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 62,3

Miño-Sil al 66,6%,

Galicia Costa al 83,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 57,1%

Duero al 68,9%

Tajo al 56,4%

Guadiana al 78,2%

Tinto,Odiel y Piedras al 72,9%

Guadalete- Barbate al 74,0%

Guadalquivir al 75,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 56,2%

Segura al 55,7%

Júcar al 38,4%

Ebro al 64,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 82,0%



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife con 105,4 mm (105,4 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-354910-16

----------


## sergi1907

2/12/2014
Aumenta en 907 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 67,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.993 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 907 hm3 (el 1,6% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -32 hm³ en la cuenca del Miño-Sil  y  276 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 57,0%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 60,1

Miño-Sil al 65,5%,

Galicia Costa al 80,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 61,9%

Duero al 70,5%

Tajo al 57,1%

Guadiana al 79,5%

Tinto,Odiel y Piedras al 80,8%

Guadalete- Barbate al 77,1%

Guadalquivir al 77,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 59,1%

Segura al 56,4%

Júcar al 39,3%

Ebro al 68,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 91,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Lanzarote con 174,8 mm (174,8 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-355836-16

----------


## sergi1907

10/12/2014
Aumenta en 612 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 69,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.605 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 612 hm3 (el 1,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -36 hm³ en Galicia Costa  y  341 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 65,8%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 65,0 %

Miño-Sil al 65,2%,

Galicia Costa al 75,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 72,6%

Tajo al 57,7%

Guadiana al 79,6%

Tinto,Odiel y Piedras al 81,2%

Guadalete- Barbate al 76,4%

Guadalquivir al 77,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 59,8%

Segura al 56,4%

Júcar al 40,0%

Ebro al 72,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 94,4%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 109,9 mm (109,9 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-356817-16

----------

Jonasino (10-dic-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

16/12/2014
Aumenta en 335 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 69,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.940 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 335 hm3 (el 0,6% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -24 hm³ en Cantábrico Occidental  y  110 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 73,4%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 60,6 %

Miño-Sil al 65,1%,

Galicia Costa al 74,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%

Duero al 73,3%

Tajo al 58,4%

Guadiana al 79,9%

Tinto,Odiel y Piedras al 82,5%

Guadalete- Barbate al 76,9%

Guadalquivir al 78,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,0%

Segura al 57,8%

Júcar al 40,3%

Ebro al 74,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 68,5 mm (68,5 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-357683-16

----------


## sergi1907

23/12/2014
Aumenta en 274 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.214 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 274 hm3 (el 0,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -16 hm³ en Guadalquivir  y  188 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 81,0%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 59,4 %

Miño-Sil al 64,8%,

Galicia Costa al 73,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 81,0%

Duero al 75,2%

Tajo al 60,1%

Guadiana al 80,3%

Tinto,Odiel y Piedras al 82,5%

Guadalete- Barbate al 76,7%

Guadalquivir al 78,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,1%

Segura al 58,3%

Júcar al 40,6%

Ebro al 73,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao con 29,3 mm (29,3 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-358379-16

----------

F. Lázaro (24-dic-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

30/12/2014
Aumenta en 136 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.350 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 136 hm3 (el 0,2% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -43 hm³ en Miño-Sil y de 109 hm³ en Tajo.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 86,1%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 61,2 %

Miño-Sil al 63,4%,

Galicia Costa al 71,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 75,4%

Tajo al 61,1%

Guadiana al 80,4%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83%

Guadalete-Barbate al 76,5%

Guadalquivir al 78,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,1%

Segura al 59,1%

Júcar al 40,9%

Ebro al 73,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,5%

 Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Vitoria-Gasteiz, con 52,4 mm (52,4 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-358484-16

----------


## sergi1907

7/01/2015
Aumenta en 157 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.507 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 157 hm3 (el 0,3% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -8 hm³ en Duero y de 78 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 86,1%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 62,5 %

Miño-Sil al 63,6%,

Galicia Costa al 71,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 75,2%

Tajo al 61,7%

Guadiana al 80,4%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,0%

Guadalete-Barbate al 76,3%

Guadalquivir al 78,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,2%

Segura al 59,6%

Júcar al 41,1%

Ebro al 74,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 92,8%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en Mahón, con 4,2 mm (4,2 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-358538-16

----------


## sergi1907

13/01/2015
Disminuye en -288 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.219 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -288 hm3 (el -0,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -102 hm³ en Duero y 6 hm³ en Júcar.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 84,8%     

Cantábrico Occidental al 60,1 %

Miño-Sil al 61,9%,

Galicia Costa al 69,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 73,9%

Tajo al 61,5%

Guadiana al 80,5%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,5%

Guadalete-Barbate al 76,1%

Guadalquivir al 78,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,1%

Segura al 60,0%

Júcar al 41,3%

Ebro al 73,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,7%



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 13,5 mm (13,5 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-358909-16

----------

Jonasino (13-ene-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

20/01/2015
Aumenta en 56 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.275 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 56 hm3 (el 0,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -68 hm³ en Ebro y 50 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 84,8%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 62,3 %

Miño-Sil al 61,6%,

Galicia Costa al 70,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 73,5%

Tajo al 61,9%

Guadiana al 80,5%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,5%

Guadalete-Barbate al 76,9%

Guadalquivir al 78,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,0%

Segura al 60,2%

Júcar al 41,5%

Ebro al 72,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 92,5%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela, con 96,8 mm (96,8 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-359456-16

----------

Jonasino (21-ene-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

27/01/2015
Aumenta en 286 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.561 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 286 hm3 (el 0,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -3 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 55 hm³ en Miño-Sil.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 88,6%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 66,2 %

Miño-Sil al 63,4%,

Galicia Costa al 75,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 73,8%

Tajo al 62,4%

Guadiana al 80,9%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 84,3%

Guadalete-Barbate al 77,9%

Guadalquivir al 78,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,5%

Segura al 60,5%

Júcar al 41,7%

Ebro al 73,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 92 %

 Las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Melilla, con 80,3 mm (80,3 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-360179-16

----------

frfmfrfm (28-ene-2015),Jonasino (27-ene-2015),REEGE (27-ene-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Brasero habló en el telediario de las reservas hidráulicas y hoy empezó el tiempo con el Embalse de Pontón Alto en Segovia, creo...
Me gusta el seguimiento que le hace y la importancia que le da a nuestros embalses.
En el norte habló de que hay algunos embalses desembalsando, lástima que no tengamos foreros activos en esa zona... (País Vasco)

----------


## Jonasino

La verdad es que esa cuenca es un poco peculiar, con embalses pequeños, una climatología muy variable, consumo directo etc.
En pocas horas pasan de un medio nivel a un desembalse. Comprendo que es complicado hacer un seguimiento.

----------


## sergi1907

3/02/2015
Aumenta en 864 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 72,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.425 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 864 hm3 (el 1,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -4 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 215 hm³ en Miño-Sil.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 89,9%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 81,4 %

Miño-Sil al 70,5%,

Galicia Costa al 84,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 76,0%

Tajo al 63,3%

Guadiana al 81,1%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 84,3%

Guadalete-Barbate al 78,4%

Guadalquivir al 79,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,9%

Segura al 61,5%

Júcar al 42,3%

Ebro al 74,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 91,4 %



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada, con 169,6 mm (169,6 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-361197-16

----------

embalses al 100% (07-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (03-feb-2015),Jonasino (03-feb-2015),REEGE (03-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Sergi... y la semana que viene más y mejor.

----------


## sergi1907

10/02/2015
Aumenta en 886 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 73,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.311 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 886 hm3 (el 1,6% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -7 hm³ en Cantábrico Occidental y 314 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 87,3%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 80,1 %

Miño-Sil al 76,4%,

Galicia Costa al 86,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 78,8%

Tajo al 64,1%

Guadiana al 81,3%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 84,3%

Guadalete-Barbate al 78,8%

Guadalquivir al 80,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 61,2%

Segura al 62,2%

Júcar al 42,9%

Ebro al 78,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 91,1 %



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada, con 94,0 mm (94,0 l/ m2

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-361652-16

----------

FEDE (10-feb-2015),Jonasino (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Buen aumento que seguro que continua unas semanas más... queda mucha nieve aún por el norte y con sólo los abastecimientos... subirá mucho más!! Necesitamos una primavera lluviosa y veremos muchoooossssssss desembalses.

----------


## Jonasino

Buena subidita. Lo que es un poco preocupante es el estado de la cuenca del Jucar. A ver si alguna borrasca se digna humedecerla.
(Bueno, y al Tajo tampoco le vendría mal)

----------


## No Registrado

> Buena subidita. Lo que es un poco preocupante es el estado de la cuenca del Jucar. A ver si alguna borrasca se digna humedecerla.
> (Bueno, y al Tajo tampoco le vendría mal)


Y ya no digamos la cabecera del Tajo que está al 23%...

----------


## sergi1907

> Buen aumento que seguro que continua unas semanas más... queda mucha nieve aún por el norte y con sólo los abastecimientos... subirá mucho más!! Necesitamos una primavera lluviosa y veremos muchoooossssssss desembalses.


Seguramente este año el deshielo va a aumentar bastante el volumen de nuestros embalses.

----------


## quien es quien

> Buena subidita. Lo que es un poco preocupante es el estado de la cuenca del Jucar. A ver si alguna borrasca se digna humedecerla.
> (Bueno, y al Tajo tampoco le vendría mal)


El Júcar tiene dos embalses que nunca se llenarán.

Uno por seguridad, Contreras, cuyo máximo real es 440Hm3. Y otro porque es exageradamente inmenso, Tous, que está pensado para que se llene solo si viene otra Pantanada.

Así pues, el porcentaje del Júcar no es muy real. No obstante, la cuenca está mal. No llueve ni en sueños.

----------


## REEGE

Aumenta en 57 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior.

17 de febrero de 2015.- La reserva hidráulica española está al 73,9% de su
capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.368 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua
embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 57 hm3 (el 0,1% de la capacidad
total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con
variaciones entre -54 hm³ en Ebro y 56 hm³ en Tajo.
La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 87,3%
Cantábrico Occidental al 80,0 %
Miño-Sil al 75,6%,
Galicia Costa al 83,2%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 100,0%
Duero al 79,1%
Tajo al 64,6%
Guadiana al 81,4%
Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 84,3%
Guadalete-Barbate al 78,9%
Guadalquivir al 80,6%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 61,6%
Segura al 63,0%
Júcar al 43,3%
Ebro al 78,0%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 90,5 %

Os dejo un enlace para si lo queréis ver más detallado.

Es un boletín muy interesante.
http://eportal.magrama.gob.es/BoleHW...date=17/2/2015

----------

FEDE (18-feb-2015),Jonasino (17-feb-2015),sergi1907 (18-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Aumenta en 503 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior*

La reserva  hidráulica española está al 75,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.414 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 503 hm3 (el 0,9% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -2 hm³ en Cuencas Internas de Cataluña y 155 hm³ en Ebro.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 89,9%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 85,2 %

Miño-Sil al 77,2%,

Galicia Costa al 86,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 82,9%

Tajo al 66,2%

Guadiana al 81,7%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 84,3%

Guadalete-Barbate al 79,0%

Guadalquivir al 81,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 62,1%

Segura al 64,9%

Júcar al 44,3%

Ebro al 82,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 89,1 %

Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 155,7 mm (155,7 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-363920-16

----------

FEDE (04-mar-2015),Jonasino (03-mar-2015),REEGE (03-mar-2015),sergi1907 (03-mar-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

10/03/2015
Aumenta en 448 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 76,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.862 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 448 hm3 (el 0,8% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -3 hm³ en Guadalete-Barbate y 164 hm³ en Duero.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 87,3%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 86,6 %

Miño-Sil al 79,4%,

Galicia Costa al 88,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 85,1%

Tajo al 66,7%

Guadiana al 81,7%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 78,8%

Guadalquivir al 81,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 62,2%

Segura al 64,9%

Júcar al 44,6%

Ebro al 84,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,8 %



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 44,1 mm (44,1 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-364646-16

----------

Jonasino (11-mar-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

17/03/2015
Disminuye en 336 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 76% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.526 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un descenso de 336 hm3 (el -0,6 de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -196 hm³ en Ebro y 54 hm³ en Duero.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 86,1%      

Cantábrico Occidental al 78,2 %

Miño-Sil al 77,7%,

Galicia Costa al 84,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 100,0%

Duero al 85,8%

Tajo al 66,1%

Guadiana al 81,7%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,0%

Guadalete-Barbate al 78,6%

Guadalquivir al 81,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 62,1

Segura al 65,6%

Júcar al 44,9%

Ebro al 81,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,3 %



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Mahón, con 39,2 mm (39,2 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-365797-16

----------

REEGE (18-mar-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

24/03/2015
Aumenta en 209 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 76,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.735 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 209 hm3 (el 0,4 % de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -57 hm³ en Miño-Sil y 158 hm³ en Tajo.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 87,3%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 76,4 %

Miño-Sil al 75,8%,

Galicia Costa al 81,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 86,4%

Tajo al 67,6%

Guadiana al 81,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 81,1%

Guadalquivir al 81,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 63,4%

Segura al 67,0%

Júcar al 45,8%

Ebro al 80,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 91,4 %



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Castellón, con 175,6 mm (175,6 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-367708-16

----------

Jonasino (25-mar-2015),REEGE (26-mar-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

31/03/2015
Aumenta en 662 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 77,5% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.397 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 662 hm3 (el 1,2 % de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre 0 hm³ en Tinto, Odiel y Piedras y 237 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 88,6%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 80,1 %

Miño-Sil al 76,4%,

Galicia Costa al 81,3%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 87,7%

Tajo al 68,4%

Guadiana al 82,0%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 81,6%

Guadalquivir al 82,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,3%

Segura al 68,4%

Júcar al 48,5%

Ebro al 83,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,2 %



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Bilbao-Bilbo, con 70,5 mm (70,5 l/ m2).


http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-369080-16

----------

Jonasino (31-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

7/04/2015
Aumenta en 285 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 78,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.682 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 285 hm3 (el 0,5 % de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -4 hm³ en Segura y 112 hm³ en Duero.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 88,6%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 82,5 %

Miño-Sil al 78,7%,

Galicia Costa al 81,1%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 89,2%

Tajo al 69,0%

Guadiana al 82,0%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 81,6%

Guadalquivir al 82,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,4%

Segura al 68,0%

Júcar al 48,5%

Ebro al 84,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,8 %



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 14,8 mm (14,8 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-371243-16

----------

Jonasino (08-abr-2015),REEGE (28-abr-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

14/04/2015
Disminuye en -71 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 77,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.624 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -71 hm3 (el -0,1 % de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -183 hm³ en Ebro y 52 hm³ en Duero.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 86,1%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 80,0 %

Miño-Sil al 79,5%,

Galicia Costa al 79,7%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 89,8%

Tajo al 69,3%

Guadiana al 82,1%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 81,5%

Guadalquivir al 82,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,6%

Segura al 67,1%

Júcar al 49,3%

Ebro al 81,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,8 %



Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Morón de la Frontera, con 33,2 mm (33,2 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-373690-16

----------

F. Lázaro (15-abr-2015),Jonasino (15-abr-2015),perdiguera (14-abr-2015),REEGE (28-abr-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

21/04/2015
Aumenta en 121 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 78,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.745 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 121 hm3 (el 0,2 % de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -26 hm³ en Ebro y 70 hm³ en Duero.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 86,1%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 81,4 %

Miño-Sil al 80,1%,

Galicia Costa al 80,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 90,8%

Tajo al 69,7%

Guadiana al 82,3%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 81,2%

Guadalquivir al 82,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,7%

Segura al 66,5%

Júcar al 49,4%

Ebro al 81,3%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,6 %



Las precipitaciones han siso abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Huelva, con 49,0 mm (49,0 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-374564-16

----------

F. Lázaro (21-abr-2015),Jonasino (21-abr-2015),Los terrines (21-abr-2015),REEGE (28-abr-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Cabecera del Tajo (Entrepeñas y Buendía): 23.6%

----------


## sergi1907

28/04/2015
Aumenta en 63 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 78,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.808 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 63 hm3 (el 0,1 % de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -22 hm³ en Guadiana y 47 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 84,8%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 84,7 %

Miño-Sil al 80,7%,

Galicia Costa al 78,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 91,0%

Tajo al 70,0%

Guadiana al 82,0%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,0%

Guadalete-Barbate al 80,8%

Guadalquivir al 82,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,8%

Segura al 65,6%

Júcar al 49,4%

Ebro al 81,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,4 %



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada, con 58,4 mm (58,4 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-377131-16

----------

F. Lázaro (29-abr-2015),Jonasino (28-abr-2015),Los terrines (28-abr-2015),REEGE (28-abr-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi, algunos te dejan para ti todo el trabajo... :Frown: 
Muchas gracias por la cita semanal del estado de nuestras reservas, me temo que se acabo subir y comienzan los tan temidos descensos.

----------

Jonasino (28-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Gracias Sergi, algunos te dejan para ti todo el trabajo...
> Muchas gracias por la cita semanal del estado de nuestras reservas, me temo que se acabo subir y comienzan los tan temidos descensos.


Totalmente de acuerdo con agradecer el curro.
Respecto al estado es un poco deprimente la primavera que llevamos. A ver si viene un buen remojón en mayo-junio aunque las predicciones son para todos los gustos.

----------


## sergi1907

5/05/2015
Aumenta en 220 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La RESERVA  hidráulica española ESTÁ al 78,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.028 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 220 hm3 (el 0,4 % de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones ENTRE -21 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 113 hm³ en Ebro.



La RESERVA por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 86,1%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 86,3 %

Miño-Sil al 82,5%,

Galicia Costa al 81,9%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 91,4%

Tajo al 70,5%

Guadiana al 81,9%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 80,6%

Guadalquivir al 82,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 63,8%

Segura al 64,8%

Júcar al 49,3%

Ebro al 83,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 93,2 %



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Vigo, CON 91,2 mm (91,2 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-379568-16

----------

Jonasino (05-may-2015),Los terrines (05-may-2015),perdiguera (06-may-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

12/05/2015
Aumenta en 164 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 78,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 44.192 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 164 hm3 (el 0,3 % de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -40 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 98 hm³ en Miño-Sil.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 84,8%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 90,8 %

Miño-Sil al 85,7%,

Galicia Costa al 85,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 92,3%

Tajo al 70,3%

Guadiana al 81,5%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 80,1%

Guadalquivir al 81,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 64,2%

Segura al 63,6%

Júcar al 48,5%

Ebro al 84,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 92,5 %



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela, con 49,0 mm (49,0 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-380677-16

----------

perdiguera (13-may-2015),titobcn (15-may-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La reserva  hidráulica española está al 78,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.694 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 498 hm3 (el 0,9% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -127 hm³ en Tajo y de 3 hm³ en Galicia Costa.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 82,3%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 89,5 %

Miño-Sil al 85,1%,

Galicia Costa al 85,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 91,1%

Tajo a 69,1%

Guadiana al 80,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 79,2%

Guadalquivir al 80,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 63,8%

Segura al 63,6%

Júcar al 47,7%

Ebro al 83,9%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 91,6 %

 Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 36,5 mm (36,5 l/ m2).

Fuente: Magrama

----------

Jonasino (19-may-2015),sergi1907 (19-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ya empezó la cuesta abajo...

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora es normal.

Y espero equivocarme, pero creo que va a ser un mal verano de lluvias.

----------


## sergi1907

26/05/2015
Disminuye en 555 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 77,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 43.132 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 555 hm3 (el -1,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -122 hm³ en Tajo y 1 hm³ en Galicia Costa.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 81,0%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 89,4 %

Miño-Sil al 84,0%,

Galicia Costa al 86,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 95,2%

Duero al 89,7%

Tajo a 68,0%

Guadiana al 80,1%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,8%

Guadalete-Barbate al 78,5%

Guadalquivir al 79,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 63,1%

Segura al 61,9%

Júcar al 47,1%

Ebro al 82,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 90,8 %



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 35,0 mm (35,0 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-382502-16

----------

Jonasino (26-may-2015),perdiguera (26-may-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

2/06/2015
Disminuye en -496 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 76,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 42.634 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -496 hm3 (el -0,9% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -155 hm³ en Tajo y 27 hm³ en Miño-Sil.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 79,7%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 88,3 %

Miño-Sil al 84,9%,

Galicia Costa al 84,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 88,3%

Tajo a 66,6%

Guadiana al 80,1%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 83,8%

Guadalete-Barbate al 77,8%

Guadalquivir al 78,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 62,7%

Segura al 60,8%

Júcar al 46,4%

Ebro al 81,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 89,5 %



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Teruel con 20,6 mm (20,6 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-383930-16

----------

F. Lázaro (05-jun-2015),Jonasino (03-jun-2015),perdiguera (02-jun-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-384625-169/06/2015
Disminuye en -773 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La RESERVA  hidráulica ESPAÑOLA está al 74,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.755 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa UNAdisminución de -773 hm3 (el -1,4% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones ENTRE -224 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.



La reserva por ámbitos es la SIGUIENTE:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 78,5%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 86,1 %

Miño-Sil al 83,0%,

Galicia Costa al 84,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 86,3%

Tajo a 64,6%

Guadiana al 78,1%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,5%

Guadalete-Barbate al 77,0%

Guadalquivir al 77,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 62,2%

SEGURAal 60,8%

Júcar al 45,9%

Ebro al 80,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 88,0 %



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Teruel CON 23,6 mm (23,6 l/ m2).

----------

Jonasino (14-jun-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

16/06/2015
Disminuye en -408 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 73,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.337 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -408 hm3 (el -0,7% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -166 hm³ en Tajo y 135 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 77,2%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 83,2 %

Miño-Sil al 81,9%,

Galicia Costa al 83,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 85,1%

Tajo a 63,0%

Guadiana al 77,3%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 76,3%

Guadalquivir al 75,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 61,5%

Segura al 58,9%

Júcar al 45,3%

Ebro al 82,0%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,6 %



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en  Pamplona con 104,3 mm (104,3 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-385666-16

----------

Jonasino (16-jun-2015),perdiguera (16-jun-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

23/06/2015
Disminuye en -225 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 73,4% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 41.112 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -225 hm3 (el -0,4% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -95 hm³ en Guadalquivir y 83 hm³ en Ebro.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 78,5%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 83,2 %

Miño-Sil al 81,5%,

Galicia Costa al 83,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 84,6%

Tajo a 62,4%

Guadiana al 76,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 75,5%

Guadalquivir al 74,7%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 60,7%

Segura al 58,0%

Júcar al 45,0%

Ebro al 83,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 86,4 %

Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Valencia con 55,4 mm (55,4 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-386723-16

----------

Jonasino (23-jun-2015),Los terrines (23-jun-2015),perdiguera (23-jun-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

30/06/2015
Disminuye en -828 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 72,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 40.284 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -828 hm3 (el -1,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -170 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 75,9%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 82,9 %

Miño-Sil al 79,5%,

Galicia Costa al 81,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 90,5%

Duero al 82,5%

Tajo a 60,9%

Guadiana al 75,6%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 82,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 74,5%

Guadalquivir al 73,4%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 59,5%

Segura al 57,1%

Júcar al 44,4%

Ebro al 81,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 85,5 %



Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Valladolid con 25,5 mm (25,5 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-387565-16

----------

Jonasino (30-jun-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Puff. Buen bajón

----------


## sergi1907

7/07/2015
Disminuye en -983 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 70,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 39.301 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -983 hm3 (el -1,8% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -270 hm³ en Duero y 0 hm³ en Segura.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 75,9%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 82,1 %

Miño-Sil al 76,8%,

Galicia Costa al 79,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 78,9%

Tajo a 59,5%

Guadiana al 74,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 78,6%

Guadalete-Barbate al 73,7%

Guadalquivir al 72,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 59,1%

Segura al 57,1%

Júcar al 43,5%

Ebro al 78,5%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 83,3 %



Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en Pontevedra con 15,0 mm (15,0 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-388131-16

----------

Jonasino (07-jul-2015),Los terrines (07-jul-2015),perdiguera (07-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Vaya bajón.Bueno, lo normal en esta época. Que se vayan prepando los señores del corcho de los sumideros que van a tener trabajo

----------


## sergi1907

14/07/2015
Disminuye en -867 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 68,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 38.434 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -867 hm3 (el -1,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -231 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 70,9%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 79,2 %

Miño-Sil al 73,9%,

Galicia Costa al 78,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 77,5%

Tajo a 57,9%

Guadiana al 74,7%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 76,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 72,7%

Guadalquivir al 70,6%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 58,3%

Segura al 54,1%

Júcar al 42,5%

Ebro al 75,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 80,8 %



Las precipitaciones han sido nulas en toda España. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 5,0 mm (5,0 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-389064-16

----------

F. Lázaro (14-jul-2015),Jonasino (14-jul-2015),perdiguera (14-jul-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

21/07/2015
Disminuye en -1.177 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 66,6% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.257 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -1.177 hm3 (el -2,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -239 hm³ en Ebro y 2 hm³ en Cantábrico Oriental.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 73,4%     

Cantábrico Occidental al 76,7 %

Miño-Sil al 71,5%,

Galicia Costa al 77,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 74,9%

Tajo a 56%

Guadiana al 72,3%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 76,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 71,5%

Guadalquivir al 69,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 57,5%

Segura al 51,9%

Júcar al 41,4%

Ebro al 72,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 78,3 %

Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Teruel con 8,2 mm (8,2 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-389854-16

----------

F. Lázaro (25-jul-2015),Jonasino (22-jul-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

28/07/2015
Disminuye en -853 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 65% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 36.404 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -853 hm3 (el -1,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -197 hm³ en Duero y 0 hm³ en Tinto, Odiel y Piedras.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 72,2%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 74,4 %

Miño-Sil al 70,1%,

Galicia Costa al 76%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 72,3%

Tajo a 54,3%

Guadiana al 71,9%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 76,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 70,4%

Guadalquivir al 67,8%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 56,5%

Segura al 50,2%

Júcar al 40,4%

Ebro al 70,1%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 76,7%

 Las precipitaciones han sido importantes en la cornisa cantábrica, centro de la Península y vertiente mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 50,2 mm (50,2 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-390466-16

----------

Jonasino (29-jul-2015),Los terrines (28-jul-2015),perdiguera (28-jul-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

4/08/2015
Disminuye en -1.302 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 64% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 35.102 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -1.302 hm3 (el -2,4% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -154 hm³ en Duero y 0 hm³ en Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 72,2%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 73,6 %

Miño-Sil al 69,4%,

Galicia Costa al 74,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 70,2%

Tajo a 53,1%

Guadiana al 70,4%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 73,8%

Guadalete-Barbate al 69,4%

Guadalquivir al 66,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 56,5%

Segura al 50,2%

Júcar al 39,7%

Ebro al 68,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 75,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Tortosa, con 43,6 mm (43,6 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-391091-16

----------

Jonasino (04-ago-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

11/08/2015
Disminuye en -784 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 62,3% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.859 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -784 hm3 (el -1,4% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -194 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 69,6%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 71,8 %

Miño-Sil al 67,4%,

Galicia Costa al 73,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 68,0%

Tajo a 51,3%

Guadiana al 69,6%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 72,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 68,5%

Guadalquivir al 65,2%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 54,5%

Segura al 47,3%

Júcar al 38,8%

Ebro al 67,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 75,0%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 95,0 mm (95,0 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-391627-16

----------

frfmfrfm (11-ago-2015),Jonasino (12-ago-2015),perdiguera (11-ago-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

18/08/2015
Disminuye en -576 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 61,2% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 34.281 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -576 hm3 (el -1,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -136 hm³ en Ebro y 0 hm³ en Tinto, Odiel y Piedras.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 69,6%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 71,1 %

Miño-Sil al 66,4%,

Galicia Costa al 72,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 85,7%

Duero al 68,0%

Tajo a 50,3%

Guadiana al 68,1%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 72,1%

Guadalete-Barbate al 67,7%

Guadalquivir al 64,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 53,9%

Segura al 46,2%

Júcar al 38,0%

Ebro al 65,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 75,0%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en Santa Cruz de Tenerife, con 47,0 mm (47,0 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-391913-16

----------

Jonasino (18-ago-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

25/08/2015
Disminuye en -620 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 59,9% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 33.504 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -620 hm3 (el -1,1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -133 hm³ en Duero y -2 hm³ en Cuencas Internas del País Vasco.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 65,8%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 70,6 %

Miño-Sil al 65,7%,

Galicia Costa al 71,8%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 64,1%

Tajo a 49,3%

Guadiana al 67,5%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 70,7%

Guadalete-Barbate al 66,9%

Guadalquivir al 63,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 52,8%

Segura al 45,2%

Júcar al 37,3%

Ebro al 64,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 73,9%



Las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la Península. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia, con 44,7 mm (44,7 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-392514-16

----------

F. Lázaro (26-ago-2015),Jonasino (01-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

1/09/2015
Disminuye en -573 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 58,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 32.931 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -573 hm3 (el -1% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -71 hm³ en Guadiana y 10 hm³ en Galicia Costa.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 64,6%     

Cantábrico Occidental al 69,5 %

Miño-Sil al 65,0%

Galicia Costa al 73,2%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 62,8%

Tajo a 48,5%

Guadiana al 66,7%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 70,7%

Guadalete-Barbate al 66,1%

Guadalquivir al 62,1%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 52,2%

Segura al 43,9%

Júcar al 36,3%

Ebro al 62,2%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 72,5%



Las precipitaciones han afectado a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela, con 86,1 mm (86,1 l/ m2).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-394642-16

----------

F. Lázaro (15-sep-2015),Jonasino (01-sep-2015),perdiguera (02-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

8/09/2015
Disminuye en -563 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 57,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 32.366 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -563 hm3 (el -1,0% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -182 hm³ en Duero y 0 hm³ en Cantábrico Oriental.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 64,6%          

Cantábrico Occidental al 68,4 %

Miño-Sil al 64,0%,

Galicia Costa al 70,0%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 60,3%

Tajo a 47,1%

Guadiana al 66,2%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 70,3%

Guadalete-Barbate al 65,6%

Guadalquivir al 61,3%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 51,2%

Segura al 43,6%

Júcar al 36,0%

Ebro al 61,8%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 72,5%

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-395313-16

----------

F. Lázaro (08-sep-2015),Jonasino (08-sep-2015),Los terrines (08-sep-2015),perdiguera (08-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hace falta agua ya y de forma generosa en muchas zonas...

----------


## sergi1907

15/09/2015
Disminuye en -420 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 57,1% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 31.946 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -420 hm3 (el -0,8% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -133 hm³ en Duero y 7 hm³ en Júcar.

 La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 63,3%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 67,7 %

Miño-Sil al 62,6%,

Galicia Costa al 67,5%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%

Duero al 58,6%

Tajo a 46,1%

Guadiana al 65,8%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 70,3%

Guadalete-Barbate al 65,2%

Guadalquivir al 61,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 50,8%

Segura al 43,4%

Júcar al 36,2%

Ebro al 61,4%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 71,9%

  Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Mediterránea. La máxima se ha producido en Málaga con 52.9 mm (52,9 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-396158-16

----------

F. Lázaro (15-sep-2015),Los terrines (15-sep-2015),perdiguera (15-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

22/09/2015
Disminuye en -160 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 56,8% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 31.781 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -160 hm3 (el -0,3% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -59 hm³ en Tajo y 24 hm³ en Ebro.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 63,3%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 67,9 %

Miño-Sil al 61,7%,

Galicia Costa al 70,6%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 71,4%

Duero al 58,3%

Tajo a 45,6%

Guadiana al 65,5%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 69,4%

Guadalete-Barbate al 64,9%

Guadalquivir al 69,5%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 50,0%

Segura al 42,9%

Júcar al 35,9%

Ebro al 61,7%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 70,6%





Las precipitaciones han afectado las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en Santiago de Compostela con 70,1 mm (70,1 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-396973-16

----------

F. Lázaro (22-sep-2015),Jonasino (22-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

29/09/2015
Disminuye en -445 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior
La reserva  hidráulica española está al 56,0% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 31.336 hectómetros cúbicos (hm³) de agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de -445 hm3 (el -0,8% de la capacidad total de los embalses) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -124 hm³ en Tajo y 0 hm³ en Guadalete-Barbate.



La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

Cantábrico Oriental se encuentra al 62,0%       

Cantábrico Occidental al 65,9 %

Miño-Sil al 60,2%,

Galicia Costa al 69,4%

Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%

Duero al 57,4%

Tajo a 44,4%

Guadiana al 65,3%

Tinto, Odiel y Piedras al 69,0%

Guadalete-Barbate al 64,9%

Guadalquivir al 60,0%

Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 49,2%

Segura al 42,1%

Júcar al 35,5%

Ebro al 60,6%

Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 69,3%





Las precipitaciones han sido escasas en todo el territorio nacional. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 31,7 mm (31,7 l/m2)

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-397561-16

----------

embalses al 100% (09-oct-2015),Jonasino (29-sep-2015),Los terrines (29-sep-2015)

----------

